# Honda GX390 Need service manual



## evartsboy73 (Mar 17, 2017)

Picked up a John Deere Pressure washer with a Honda GX390 engine on it. Was told it needed a head gasket. Does anyone have a service manual for the GX390 that they would share or lead me in the direction where I may could download it? Please reply soon.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Honda Engines | GX390 Owner's Manual

you will need the serial number but hope this finds your manual you are looking for.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Honda Engines - Parts Look Up - Official Site

for parts


----------



## evartsboy73 (Mar 17, 2017)

Will that have the torque specs and diagrams?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

They have diagrams as for torque settings you will have to look in the manual or even email honda they should be give you the required information.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

You can download the shop manual that would the torque values and the wiring diagrams or you could buy the full service manual. As for parts your will the serial for that and many place let you view the IPLs.

Below is a link to the shop manual. You want to download the UT2 version.
Shop manuals - Honda Engines


----------



## evartsboy73 (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks guys for all the advice. Have the head gasket and ready to put it back together but I have one more question? Now my question is. All the GX390s I see on google shows the pull rope like to pull it clock wise to start but mine has the rope to be like where it would be pulling counter clockwise. Please refer to the pic of mine. This what I find on the engine 
GCANK
1232022
QDW9

Please reply soon.


----------



## evartsboy73 (Mar 17, 2017)

image hosting above 5 mb


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Yours is just rotated from the normal. And yes all of engine the rotate CW including your engine when look from the front of the engine. The recoil starter dogs would not even engage if it was rotating CCW.


----------



## evartsboy73 (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Was putting it back together and I think it has some hairline cracks around one of the holes that the valve goes thru. Finish up tomorrow and hope for the best.


----------

